#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  How does blockchain record, store and share data?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Earlier we use CD, USB flash drive or external hard drive as storage devices. After the internet came we used the network for this purpose. 
Now blockchain technology use for the data record, store and share purpose.


Can you guys tell me how blockchain is record store and share data?

----------

